# Grapes and no press or crusher



## ClydeWigg3 (Sep 4, 2011)

This may not be the appropriate section of the forum - but I have access to grapes and would like to make a 5 gallon batch of wine. However, I do not have a press or a crusher. What's the best way to crush these grapes short of my feet - the thought of which turns me off. lol


----------



## jtstar (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry but you beat me to the punch. But if you look up Luc on this forum he has a very interesting web page of his own and he has some plans on there on how to make a bucket press that is very simple to make


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2011)

Crushing is easy its the de-stemming by hand that will kill you!


----------

